# For Star Trek Music Fans...



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here's a little something for all of you Star Trek music fans. I recently picked up this CD that contains many of the Star Trek TV and Movie theme songs. They are not the original recordings and normally I don't buy these types of CD's but this one is very well done with some nice variations on the original music. Here is a sample of the Voyager theme song actually conducted by Jerry Goldsmith with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Jerry actually conducts 3 of the songs on the CD. The filesize is about 1.5 MB:

http://www.dbstalk.com/voyager.mp3

I like how this Voyager theme is slightly slowed down allowing the listener to really get into the music. I would suspect that the time limitations on the TV show forced him to conduct the theme at a faster pace.

Other tracks include the themes from most of the Star Trek movies with conductors such as Cliff Eidelman, Fred Steiner, and Frederic Talgorn with the Seattle and Scottish Symphony orchestras. Well worth a listen. Here is more info with samples:

Amazon.Com


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Chris. That sound very nice!

Voyager's theme is my favorite trek theme. 

Enterprise's theme....well... isn't. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *
> Voyager's theme is my favorite trek theme.
> *


I know what you mean Tony. The Voyager theme is definitely one of Jerry Goldsmith's best. I get chills every time I hear it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm just the opposite. I really disliked Voyager's theme song - thought it was much to slow and "flowey". And I kind of like Enterprise's theme, although it definitely isn't a "Trek" theme.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

The Enterprise theme is just a remake, totally unoriginal. The show is getting better though.

Kinda like the first 2 seasons of TNG sucked....it got MUCH better.

How did everyone like Nemesis? I thought it was a great 2 hour episode with no commercials and better special effects. The worst of the evens, but better than any of the odds (including III).


----------

